# Returning to Cage



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I see many of you have your cockatiels out for a time in the morning, then they go back into their cages.
Any tips on returning a cockatiel to the cage after a brief time in the morning would be appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I give my tiel a piece of millet in his cage every morning when I've leaving for work. (And he only gets millet in his cage.) It has made leaving for work a much happier experience for both of us. He knows that when I leave he can sit and munch on his millet.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't you already create an identical thread a few days ago? I am a but confused


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

keep their wings clipped if they are not. This makes everything easier. But that is a personal decision I feel. I just find that my birds are subservient to me if they stay clipped.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Subservient... I am speechless 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Hellena said:


> keep their wings clipped if they are not. This makes everything easier. But that is a personal decision I feel. I just find that my birds are subservient to me if they stay clipped.


Nooooo! subservient indeed!! I'm lost for words!



sunnysmom said:


> I give my tiel a piece of millet in his cage every morning when I've leaving for work. (And he only gets millet in his cage.) It has made leaving for work a much happier experience for both of us. He knows that when I leave he can sit and munch on his millet.


Try this, show him his fav treat & encourage him into the cage with it


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Bribery! With mine it's crackers unsalted of course and only on an emergency basis. When Cherub hears the cracker Bag she comes running ( well flying) and then the others follow suit!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions! It's great to have different things to try. What a great community.


----------

